# Das momentane Datum minus z.B. 4 Tage



## lukelukeluke (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade daran einen Kalender zu programmieren.
Nun habe z.B. das Datum HEUTE (z.B. 20040204). Es ist einfach dieses zu Formatieren oder nur etwas davon auszugeben wenn ich folgendes tue:

$currentday = date(d,mktime(0,0,0,2,4,2004));
das gibt mir zum Beispiel den Monat aus.

Nun möchte ich aber vom heutigen Datum aus z.B. 18 Tage zurück und den Monat von dort ausgeben. Das soll dann automatisch über den 1. zurück und beim 31. oder 30. weitermachen runter zählen. Ich weiss das man das mit vielen mühsamen Schleifen und checkdate() machen könnte. Habe das probiert aber das wird zu kompliziert.
Gibt es nicht ne Möglichkeit das heutige Datum minus 18 Tage auszugeben?
Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## StormYus (4. Februar 2005)

Wenn du die Zeit ins Unix Format umrechnest, dann kannst du doch von dem aktuellen Datum 18 Tage im Unix Format abziehen, das Datum passt dann.

Mit  getdate kannst du das dann wieder fein formatiert ausgeben.

$actualDate = time();
$lastDate = $actualDate - (60*60*24*18);

und schon solltest du es haben.


----------



## Timbonet (4. Februar 2005)

Warum so kompliziert? In der Befehlsreferenz steht bereits in den Beispielen zu [phpf]date[/phpf] eine entsprechende Lösung..


----------



## lukelukeluke (4. Februar 2005)

aw sry, da bin ich aus lauter code run darüber hinweg gefegt....

$monatvor18tagen = date(m,mktime(0, 0, 0, date("m"), date("d")-18,  date("Y")));
das funktioniert wudnerbar!

Danke und sry!


----------

